# Frank Mir's Son Insults Dana White and Cro Cop via Twitter



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

> “wow i cant believe my dad @thefrankmir didnt get knockout of the night!!”
> 
> “f*ck that sh*t dude! no knockout of the night?! thats some damn bullsh*t! !”
> 
> ...


What a punk. Those are just a few things he said after Frank Mir didn't get KO of the Night. I'm guessing his Dad had a word with him since his twitter got deleted.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope he got a whooping after such a dumbass post.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

that twitter account was proven fake, i believe.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

The fake rant did make a point there - Cro Cop would have gotten KO of the night.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> that twitter account was proven fake, i believe.


Source?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

How old is his son again??


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

same thread from sherdog says its a fake account, take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> The fake rant did make a point there - Cro Cop would have gotten KO of the night.


Yup indeedy.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Meh I wouldnt take Sherdog's word....BUT ....being that the account has been deleted instead of him apologizing is a good sign it was fake........Or just Mir trying to cover something up......I say fake account


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Meh I wouldnt take Sherdog's word....BUT ....being that the account has been deleted instead of him apologizing is a good sign it was fake........Or just Mir trying to cover something up......I say fake account


He apologized later on.



> “I apologize for my inappropriate language towards dana white,just mad that the first fight that doesnt get KO of the night happens to my dad”


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> He apologized later on.


 

O0o0o0o0o0o0o0o and then it got deleted????? AKA Mir made him apologize the made him delete it the put his hands on him lol. ....Sorry if I missed it but how old is his son again?


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Pretty ******* hilarious, either way.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

G_Land said:


> O0o0o0o0o0o0o0o and then it got deleted????? AKA Mir made him apologize the made him delete it the put his hands on him lol. ....Sorry if I missed it but how old is his son again?


No idea. Originally I was thinking how can someone of Frank's age have a son that talks like that? Apparently he is Frank's wife's son from another relationship. Frank's wife is a lot older than he is so it makes sense.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

He probably showed him the intricacies of some moves he doesn't even know the names of and made him delete it.


^^^does anyone get it^^^?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

G_Land said:


> O0o0o0o0o0o0o0o and then it got deleted????? AKA Mir made him apologize the made him delete it the put his hands on him lol. ....Sorry if I missed it but how old is his son again?


I believe his 16? And it's not Mir's son actually, it's his step-son. Frank and her wife have 2 children together, and the 16 yr old is from her previous relationship.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah so 16 huh??/?? Yeah he got slapped around a lil lol


Oh and who would follow Mir's 16 year old step-son??????????????????????//


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

pretty funny to me..


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Way to make your dad be hated even more by his boss :thumb02:


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

He still swears less than Dana.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I wonder if Mir punished him with a knee. :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

His only 16, give him some time.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Leed said:


> I wonder if Mir punished him with a knee. :laugh:


Nah, he made him stand in the corner of his room...while Mir hugged him. :thumb02:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

even if its true, who cares, he is a kid.

it would have been more pimp if Frank fathered a kid at 11 instead of being his step father, Joe Rogan could have made some good PR jokes. Even tho Mir doesnt really look Latino.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> even if its true, who cares, he is a kid.
> 
> it would have been more pimp if Frank fathered a kid at 11 instead of being his step father, Joe Rogan could have made some good PR jokes. Even tho Mir doesnt really look Latino.


Speaking about Joe Rogan jokes, anyone catched the "Telling Melvin to not be cocky is like saying 'don't be black'"? 

<offtopic_off>


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Kind of irrelevant, but how old is Jennifer Mir? She doesn't look too much older than him. If so, I'll need to take some tips for the future :\


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Mir doesn't hit his children, he submits them...

And that kid needs to shut the hell up (if he's for real that is) and stop interferring in his dads professional life, man would I be pissed if I had a kid that did that


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Leed said:


> Speaking about Joe Rogan jokes, anyone catched the "Telling Melvin to not be cocky is like saying 'don't be black'"?
> 
> <offtopic_off>


 exactly why i said it lol, it was a weird comment "that would be like telling Melvin not to be black, he is cocky, he is what he is" lol

Jennifer Mir is alot older than she looks, mid 40s i believe, she looks good for her age.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Frank only got mad cause his son didn't randomly mention Brock in that rant somewhere.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> exactly why i said it lol, it was a weird comment "that would be like telling Melvin not to be black, he is cocky, he is what he is" lol
> 
> Jennifer Mir is alot older than she looks, mid 40s i believe, she looks good for her age.


I'm pretty sure that's what he meant, but I definitely groaned when I heard because I figured the P.C. police would be all over it claiming that Rogan was stereotyping all black people as cocky.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Frank only got mad cause his son didn't randomly mention Brock in that rant somewhere.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA nice!!!!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Good thing it was not only posted on the internet, but also on the twitter, otherwise I would question the authenticity of the twat.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

G_Land said:


> How old is his son again??


^^^This^^^

Franks son isnt old enough for twitter....some of you guys believe anything!!!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> ^^^This^^^
> 
> Franks son isnt old enough for twitter....some of you guys believe anything!!!


Depends on which of Frank's kid it is.

If it's his 17 year old step-son, he's plenty old enough to be able to use a social networking device.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That poor kid.

Mir is probably going to lean on him against a fence so long he will never do anything wrong again.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not mad at the kid at all...Dana has said worse about other people and the kid is certainly entitled to his opinion.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

vilify said:


> I'm not mad at the kid at all...Dana has said worse about other people and the kid is certainly entitled to his opinion.


Previous posters seem to agree the comments were from a fake account.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Hardly the first kid to spout off with an emotional outburst.

One of the positives of getting older is you learn when to put a c-ck in it and STFU.


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Rauno said:


> I hope he got a whooping after such a dumbass post.


Yeah- because everybody knows the way to keep kids in line is through physical beatings.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Zenhalo said:


> Yeah- because everybody knows the way to keep kids in line is through physical beatings.


No, you are supposed to take away their cell phone and give them time out. :laugh:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Previous posters seem to agree the comments were from a fake account.


I dont think it was a fake account, especially considering the fact that it got deleted right after the "controversial" comments. If it was fake the individual behind the account has nothing to lose and wouldnt just take it down because of all the attention it got. If anything he'll enjoy his 15 mins of fame and continue posting more crap.

My guess is Mir told his kid to delete it ASAP.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Previous posters seem to agree the comments were from a fake account.


They agree but have yet to post a single source showing it's fake.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

He's right though...his dad did deserve KO of the night, it was a sick KO. Anyone who electric knees someone for a KO has to get knockout of the night, wtf is that you know.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

There are 3 bonuses which are awarded as you all know

FOTN
SOTN
KOTN

if you check the payouts 2 fights were given FOTN i think its a case of Dana thinking that the fight was better than his KO but i also think that its a but stupid since its Fight of the night not FIGHTS of the night so the award should have gone to Frank , but thats why it didnt.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Who cares if Frank didn't get the bonus. I'm glad they awarded 2 fight of the nights to people who deserved it instead of Frank. Why would anyone think you deserve a bonus for fighting like that?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Who cares if Frank didn't get the bonus. I'm glad they awarded 2 fight of the nights to people who deserved it instead of Frank. Why would anyone think you deserve a bonus for fighting like that?


Because KO of the Night has NOTHING to do with how the fight is going. All it has to do is with the Knock Out. Because Frank Mir pissed everyone off with that fight so much NO ONE REALLY IS making a big deal about it BUT it should be. Fight of the Night is given to the most entertaining fight and KO of the night is given to the best Knock-out of the Night. Lucky for Dana that people dont like Mir because this would be robbery otherwise.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Are these bonus's mandatory? I don't recall where they HAVE to be paid out, I just thought it was a further incentive to put on a great show.....


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> There are 3 bonuses which are awarded as you all know
> 
> FOTN
> SOTN
> ...


That has nothing to do with it. There have been cards with 3 FOTN awards or 3 KOTN awards. Even with that many people receiving one award, every other award was given out. 

The whole point of the awards is to push the fighters into putting on good fights. They're just gifts. It's not like they're mandatory.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> That has nothing to do with it. There have been cards with 3 FOTN awards or 3 KOTN awards. Even with that many people receiving one award, every other award was given out.
> 
> *The whole point of the awards is to push the fighters into putting on good fights. They're just gifts. It's not like they're mandatory.*


Good fights is what FOTN is for.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

JMO but just because there is a KO or the only KO doesnt mean it THE KO..... Dana has the right to not give out a bonus.....This has happened before I dont see the big deal...but thats just me


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Good fights is what FOTN is for.


Let me rephrase that.

The whole point of the award is to push the fighters to *entertain*. So that they are constantly looking for the finish. Mir was never truly looking for the finish except for 2 seconds of the fight where he KO'd Cro Cop. 

But again, they're just gifts.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know if this is for real or not but, if it is you guys are being awful hard on a teenage boy who loves his dad.

we didn't have tweets and innerwebs when I was a kid so, If someone had insulted my dad so publicly, I could see me and my friends riding by his house and delivering the message wrapped around a brick through his window. then we would have slashed his tires, keyed his car and killed his dog.

Ahh...16...I miss those days.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I lived in a small town so I had to sneaky with my mischeif


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I could see me and my friends riding by his house and delivering the message wrapped around a brick through his window. then we would have slashed his tires, keyed his car and killed his dog.


You must of been an adorable child. :thumb02:


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Kodiac26170 said:


> He probably showed him the intricacies of some moves he doesn't even know the names of and made him delete it.
> 
> 
> ^^^does anyone get it^^^?


Lol reference to Mir talking about the "silver back gorilla with no skill."


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> You must of been an adorable child. :thumb02:


I was

And Dad (a cop) always bailed me out and hired my lawyer when I got caught being adorable. He was my hero.

I'm not attacking Dana. I understand why he withheld the bonus. And I know he made those comments about Franks heart in the heat of the moment but, come on, everything a 16 year old boy does and says is in the heat of the moment. You can't expect him to be logical or objective when someone insults his family.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I don't know if this is for real or not but, if it is you guys are being awful hard on a teenage boy who loves his dad.
> 
> we didn't have tweets and innerwebs when I was a kid so, If someone had insulted my dad so publicly, I could see me and my friends riding by his house and delivering the message wrapped around a brick through his window. then we would have slashed his tires, keyed his car and killed his dog.
> 
> Ahh...16...I miss those days.


I endorse this post!!!!


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

Meh im with Dana in not given it too MIR as that fight was soo soft no fighter has that killer instict to grab the win, Mir got off a lucky knee that KOed Cro Cop, really people that deserve KO of the nite are fighters that stand and bang from roound 1 to whomever gets KOed. They werent fighting as hard as 2 MMA fighters should, it really was the softest bout ive seen.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I was
> 
> And Dad (a cop) always bailed me out and hired my lawyer when I got caught being adorable. He was my hero.
> 
> I'm not attacking Dana. I understand why he withheld the bonus. And I know he made those comments about Franks heart in the heat of the moment but, come on, everything a 16 year old boy does and says is in the heat of the moment. You can't expect him to be logical or objective when someone insults his family.


 
Man I wish lol. Well when I was 16 I just stired stuff up we didnt have the interwebz


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wait... so there comes a time when we stop stirring stuff up? What is the world coming to?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Nah we still do just more carefull lol


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I try to stir shit at least once a day....it keeps things interesting....:thumbsup:


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Doesnt sound to bullshit to me.. Sounds jus like his punkass dad..


----------



## Carwins~Fist92 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mir probably cut off his cell phone and then made him tap.


----------

